# Авиация > До 1945 >  Заводские номера Су-2

## lindr

Су-2		

зав номер	модиф.	завод	серия	№ в серии	дата выпуска	Эксплуатант	БН	примечания

1/0		№135	00	01	1940	СССР		документ																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
10/0		№135	00	10	1940	СССР		документ																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
1/1		№135	01	01	1940	СССР		документ																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
10/1		№135	01	10	1940	СССР		документ																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
9/2		№135	02	09	1940	СССР		135-й БАП																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
16/2		№135	02	16	1940	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 1940-41																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
20/2		№135	02	20	1940	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 1940-41																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
1/3		№135	03	01	1940	СССР		документ																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
17/3		№135	03	17	1940	СССР		документ																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
20/3		№135	03	20	1940	СССР		документ																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
1/4		№135	04	01	1940	СССР		135-й БАП																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
20/4		№135	04	20	1940	СССР		документ																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
1/5		№135	05	01	1940	СССР		документ																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
20/5		№135	05	20	1940	СССР		документ																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
1/6		№135	06	01		СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 1941 135-й БАП																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
13/6		№135	06	13		СССР		54-я ОКАЭ																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
20/6		№135	06	20		СССР		документ																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
1/7		№135	07	01	1941	СССР		43-й ББАП уничтожен на земле 29.06.41																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
20/7		№135	07	20	1941	СССР		документ																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
1/8		№135	08	01	1941	СССР		документ																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
20/8		№135	08	20	1941	СССР		документ																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
1/9		№135	09	01	1941	СССР		103-й БАП																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
20/9		№135	09	20	1941	СССР		документ																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
1/10		№135	10	01	1941	СССР		документ																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
19/10		№135	10	19	1941	СССР		52-й БАП																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
20/10		№135	10	20	1941	СССР		документ																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
1/11		№135	11	01	1941	СССР		36-я ОКАЭ потерян 10.05.43																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
3/11		№135	11	03	1941	СССР		43-й ББАП уничтожен на земле 25.06.41																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
4/11		№135	11	04	1941	СССР		43-й ББАП сбит 06.07.41																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
5/11		№135	11	05	1941	СССР		43-й ББАП сбит 30.06.41																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
8/11		№135	11	08	1941	СССР		43-й ББАП сбит 29.06.41																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
9/11		№135	11	09	1941	СССР		43-й ББАП сбит 25.06.41																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
10/11		№135	11	10	1941	СССР		43-й ББАП уничтожен на земле 25.06.41																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
14/11		№135	11	14	1941	СССР		43-й ББАП уничтожен на земле 28.06.41																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
15/11		№135	11	15	1941	СССР		43-й ББАП																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
17/11		№135	11	17	1941	СССР		52-й БАП																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
19/11		№135	11	19	1941	СССР		43-й ББАП сбит 24.06.41																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
20/11		№135	11	20	1941	СССР		43-й ББАП сбит 25.06.41																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
1/12		№135	12	01	1941	СССР		43-й ББАП уничтожен на земле 07.07.41																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
3/12		№135	12	03	1941	СССР		43-й ББАП столкновение с Су-2 070Т14 потерян 22.06.41																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
4/12		№135	12	04	1941	СССР		МАИ статиспытания																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
5/12		№135	12	05	1941	СССР		43-й ББАП уничтожен на земле 29.06.41																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
8/12		№135	12	08	1941	СССР		43-й ББАП уничтожен на земле 07.07.41																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
11/12		№135	12	11	1941	СССР		43-й ББАП уничтожен на земле 29.06.41																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
16/12		№135	12	16	1941	СССР		модифицированный																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
17/12		№135	12	17	1941	СССР		43-й ББАП уничтожен на земле 07.07.41																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
19/12		№135	12	19	1941	СССР		43-й ББАП уничтожен на земле 25.06.41																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
20/12		№135	12	20	1941	СССР

01012		№135	01	01	03.41	СССР		документ																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
02012		№135	01	02	1941	СССР		документ																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
13016		№135	01	13	1941	СССР		НИПАВ испытания м-89																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
19017		№135	01	19	1941	СССР		209-й БАП																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
40015		№135	01	40	1941	СССР		документ																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
0102?		№135	02	01	1941	СССР		документ																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
0103?		№135	03	01	1941	СССР		документ																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
45032		№135	03	15	1941	СССР	15	210-й БАП																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
0104?		№135	04	01	1941	СССР		документ																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
0105?		№135	05	01	1941	СССР		документ																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
05056		№135	05	05	1941	СССР		135-й БАП																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
0106?		№135	06	01	1941	СССР		документ																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
44066		№135	06	44	1941	СССР		44-я ОКАЭ																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
44067		№135	06	45?	1941	СССР		44-я ОКАЭ																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
51067		№135	06	51	1941	СССР		97-й ББАП сбит 10.09.41																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
56064		№135	06	56	1941	СССР		документ																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
58064		№135	06	58	1941	СССР		документ																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
59064		№135	06	59	1941	СССР		документ																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
60074		№135	06	60	1941	СССР		документ																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
01076		№135	07	01	1941	СССР		документ																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
02076		№135	07	02	1941	СССР		документ																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
03076		№135	07	03	1941	СССР		документ																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
04076		№135	07	04	1941	СССР		документ																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
07076		№135	07	07	1941	СССР		44-я ОКАЭ																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
08076		№135	07	08	1941	СССР		44-я ОКАЭ																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
10075		№135	07	10	1941	СССР		44-я ОКАЭ																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
15075		№135	07	15	1941	СССР		44-я ОКАЭ																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
6007?		№135	07	60	1941	СССР		документ																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
0108?		№135	08	01		СССР		документ																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
06087		№135	08	06		СССР		13-й ГвБАП сбит 05.03.42																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
54082		№135	08	54		СССР		289-й ББАП потерян 19.11.41																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
6008?		№135	08	60		СССР		документ																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
0109?		№135	09	01		СССР		документ																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
07097		№135	09	07		СССР		52-й БАП																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
22095		№135	09	22		СССР		52-й БАП																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
25095		№135	09	25		СССР		М-82ФН																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
26096		№135	09	26		СССР		М-82ФН потерян 05.08.42																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
54093		№135	09	54		СССР		209-й БАП																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
55092		№135	09	55		СССР		52-й БАП столкновение в воздухе с Су-2 №22105 потерян 30.06.42																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
6009?		№135	09	60		СССР		документ																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
0110?		№135	10	01		СССР		документ																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
06107		№135	10	06		СССР		52-й БАП																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
14106		№135	10	14		СССР		4-й ОСУТАП																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
17106		№135	10	17		СССР		209-й БАП																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
18106		№135	10	18		СССР		4-й ОСУТАП																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
22105		№135	10	22		СССР		52-й БАП столкновение в воздухе с Су-2 №55092 потерян 30.06.42																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
0111?		№135	11	01		СССР		документ																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
05116		№135	11	05	1942	СССР		227-й БАП, 826-й БАП потерян 21.06.42																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
06116		№135	11	06	1942	СССР		227-й БАП, 826-й БАП																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
07117		№135	11	07	1942	СССР		227-й БАП, 826-й БАП																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
11114		№135	11	11	1942	СССР		227-й БАП, 826-й БАП																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
12116		№135	11	12	1942	СССР		227-й БАП, 826-й БАП																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
13114		№135	11	13	1942	СССР		54-я ОКАЭ потерян 20.08.43																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
15116		№135	11	15	04.42	СССР		НИИ ВВС лыжи М-82																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
23116		№135	11	23	1942	СССР		227-й БАП, 826-й БАП																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
30116		№135	11	30	1942	СССР		227-й БАП, 826-й БАП, 52-й БАП сбит 10.10.42																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
35117		№135	11	35	1942	СССР		227-й БАП, 826-й БАП																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
39117		№135	11	39	1942	СССР		52-й БАП сбит 07.10.42																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
44117		№135	11	44	1942	СССР		52-й БАП уничтожен на земле 19.06.42																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
45118		№135	11	45	1942	СССР		52-й БАП уничтожен на земле 19.06.42																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
47118		№135	11	47	1942	СССР		52-й БАП																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							
53113		№135	11	53	1942	СССР		52-й БАП потерян 17.10.42																																																																																																																																																																																																																																																							

263105		№31	26	05	1940	СССР		42-я КАЭ сбит 27.11.43
263107		№31	26	07	1940	СССР		211-й БАП

070105		№207	01	05	1940	СССР	2	43-й ББАП
070Т01		№207	02	01	1941	СССР		
070Т02		№207	02	02	1941	СССР		
070Т03		№207	02	03	1941	СССР		
070Т04		№207	02	04	1941	СССР		
070Т05		№207	02	05	1941	СССР		
070Т06		№207	02	06	1941	СССР		
070Т07		№207	02	07	1941	СССР		
070Т08		№207	02	08	1941	СССР		43-й ББАП сбит 25.06.41
070Т09		№207	02	09	1941	СССР		
070Т10		№207	02	10	1941	СССР		43-й ББАП сбит 26.06.41
070Т11		№207	03	01	1941	СССР		
070Т12		№207	03	02	1941	СССР		
070Т13		№207	03	03	1941	СССР		43-й ББАП
070Т14		№207	03	04	1941	СССР		43-й ББАП столкновение с Су-2 3/12 потерян 22.06.41
070Т15		№207	03	05	1941	СССР		43-й ББАП уничтожен на земле 28.06.41
070Т16		№207	03	06	1941	СССР		43-й ББАП сбит 25.06.41
070Т17		№207	03	07	1941	СССР		43-й ББАП уничтожен на земле 28.06.41
070Т18		№207	03	08	1941	СССР		
070Т19		№207	03	09	1941	СССР		43-й ББАП сбит 04.07.41
070Т20		№207	03	10	1941	СССР		43-й ББАП уничтожен на земле 25.06.41
070Т21		№207	04	01	1941	СССР		43-й ББАП потерян 22.06.41
070Т22		№207	04	02	1941	СССР		43-й ББАП сбит 25.06.41
070Т23		№207	04	03	1941	СССР		РС
070Т24		№207	04	04	1941	СССР		
070Т25		№207	04	05	1941	СССР		43-й ББАП уничтожен на земле 07.07.41
070Т26		№207	04	06	1941	СССР		43-й ББАП столкновекние с Р-Z 2270 потерян 22.06.41
070Т27		№207	04	07	1941	СССР		43-й ББАП сбит 25.06.41
070Т28		№207	04	08	1941	СССР		документ
070Т29		№207	04	09	1941	СССР		9-я ДРАЭ
070Т30		№207	04	10	1941	СССР		документ
070Т34		№207	04	14	1941	СССР		43-й ББАП уничтожен на земле 07.07.41
07041А		№207	05	01	1941	СССР		документ
07042А		№207	05	02	1941	СССР		документ
07043А		№207	05	03	1941	СССР		документ
07044А		№207	05	04	1941	СССР		документ
07045А		№207	05	05	1941	СССР		документ
07046А		№207	05	06	1941	СССР		документ
07047А		№207	05	07	1941	СССР		документ
07048А		№207	05	08	1941	СССР		документ
07049А		№207	05	09	1941	СССР		документ
07050А		№207	05	10	1941	СССР		документ
А07071		№207	05	11	1941	СССР		документ
А07072		№207	05	12	1941	СССР		97-й ББАП
А07073		№207	05	13	1941	СССР		документ
А07074		№207	05	14	1941	СССР		документ
А07075		№207	05	15	1941	СССР		документ
А07076		№207	05	16	1941	СССР		документ
А07077		№207	05	17	1941	СССР		документ
А07078		№207	05	18	1941	СССР		документ
А07079		№207	05	19	1941	СССР		документ
А07080		№207	05	20	1941	СССР		документ
091А07		№207	05	21	1941	СССР		документ
092А07		№207	05	22	1941	СССР		документ
093А07		№207	05	23	1941	СССР		документ
094А07		№207	05	24	1941	СССР		документ
095А07		№207	05	25	1941	СССР		документ
021И07		№207	06	01	1941	СССР		документ
022И07		№207	06	02	1941	СССР		документ
023И07		№207	06	03	1941	СССР		документ
024И07		№207	06	04	1941	СССР		документ
025И07		№207	06	05	1941	СССР		документ
026И07		№207	06	06	1941	СССР		документ
027И07		№207	06	07	1941	СССР		документ
028И07		№207	06	08	1941	СССР		документ
029И07		№207	06	09	1941	СССР		документ
030И07		№207	06	10	1941	СССР		документ
И07051		№207	06	11	1941	СССР		документ
И07052		№207	06	12	1941	СССР		документ
И07053		№207	06	13	1941	СССР		документ
И07054		№207	06	14	1941	СССР		документ
И07055		№207	06	15	1941	СССР		документ
И07056		№207	06	16	1941	СССР		документ
И07057		№207	06	17	1941	СССР		документ
И07058		№207	06	18	1941	СССР		документ
И07059		№207	06	19	1941	СССР		документ
И07060		№207	06	20	1941	СССР		документ
07221И		№207	06	21	1941	СССР		документ
07222И		№207	06	22	1941	СССР		документ
07223И		№207	06	23	1941	СССР		документ
07224И		№207	06	24	1941	СССР		документ
07225И		№207	06	25	1941	СССР		документ
11107У		№207	07	01	1941	СССР		документ
11207У		№207	07	02	1941	СССР		документ
11307У		№207	07	03	1941	СССР		документ
11407У		№207	07	04	1941	СССР		документ
11507У		№207	07	05	1941	СССР		документ
11607У		№207	07	06	1941	СССР		документ
11707У		№207	07	07	1941	СССР		документ
11807У		№207	07	08	1941	СССР		документ
11907У		№207	07	09	1941	СССР		документ
12007У		№207	07	10	1941	СССР		документ
07У121		№207	07	11	1941	СССР		документ
07У122		№207	07	12	1941	СССР		документ
07У123		№207	07	13	1941	СССР		документ
07У124		№207	07	14	1941	СССР		документ
07У125		№207	07	15	1941	СССР		документ
07У126		№207	07	16	1941	СССР		документ
07У127		№207	07	17	1941	СССР		документ
07У128		№207	07	18	1941	СССР		документ
07У129		№207	07	19	1941	СССР		документ
07У130		№207	07	20	1941	СССР		документ
У07141		№207	07	21	1941	СССР		документ
У07142		№207	07	22	1941	СССР		документ
У07143		№207	07	23	1941	СССР		документ
У07144		№207	07	24	1941	СССР		документ
У07145		№207	07	25	1941	СССР		документ
Ю07083		№207	08	?3	1941	СССР		не достроен
040134		№207	04		1941	СССР		МВ-5М НИИ ВВС

----------


## Morsunin

Много разных номеров
http://pamyat-naroda.ru/documents/view/?id=454705346

----------


## lindr

реестр обновлен

----------


## lindr

реестр обновлен

----------

